# Tascam US-144 MKII Digital Out Produces No Test Tones



## RingoHung (Jan 13, 2014)

I am using Tascam US-144 MKII. I have successfully calibrated the sound card with the loopback connection. I have the following questions:

1) At REW's Sound Card Calibration page, I tired to lower the level with the "Control output mixer/volume box" in REW, but it is grey out! How can I turn this option on?

2) I have a problem trying to measure the output with my Nuforce AVP-18 preamp which only accepts digital input such as for Coaxial or Optical. After I connected a coaxial cable from Tascam US-144's digital-out to AVP-18's digital-in then pressed check levels button, my AV system did not produce any tone. I have checked all connections and setting in AVP-18, and they are correct. Is there any switch in Tascam US-144 I need to turn on in order to use its digital in/out? Can I actually use Tascam US-144's digital out for this type of connection? Has anyone tried this configuration successfully for REW measurement? Please advise!

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

1) You don't need ( software based ) control of the output volume ( ie; from within REW ) since the 144 has a hardware based solution for you to use ( called , the "Line Out" knob on the card itself ) .

2) Your 4-chnl soundcard ( by default ) has the Coax ( SPDIF ) connector, outputting channels 3 & 4 // meaning that you'll need to "re-configure" the SPDIF to instead output chnls 1 & 2 ( this is accomplished from within the Tascam sound control panel ) .


I'd suggest a thorough read of the *Operators Manual * since it will tell you how to make the necessary changes ( as well as "what does what" ) .

:sn:


----------



## RingoHung (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for your response! I have indeed tried this before that set the digital out as Ch 1 and Ch2. Unfortunately, I didn't work.....


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try using the Tascam's ASIO drivers and REW V5.01 beta.


----------



## RingoHung (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for your advice! Will try tonight!


----------



## loach71 (Jul 26, 2012)

Where does one acquire Tascam's ASIO drivers?
They weren't in the software drivers included with the US-144 MKII....:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you tried TASCAM's web site?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## loach71 (Jul 26, 2012)

No link on the TASCAM website for the ASIO drivers.
Maybe ASIO4ALL is a good alternative?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The ASIO drivers get installed as part of the Windows driver package. I've found the US-144MkII pretty temperamental though, it was fine on XP but doesn't seem to like Win 7 or Win 8 very much, does odd things on input levels from time to time and I find I have to quit and restart the driver (by restarting REW) after changing sample rates when using ASIO or it doesn't work at all. Might just be my unit.


----------



## loach71 (Jul 26, 2012)

John:

I am noting the same flakiness on the US-144 MkII on my Win7 x64 setup.
No repsonse yet from TASCAM tech support...:gah:
Time for another sound card?


----------



## Rosendorfer (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi

I've just get Tascam 144mkii myself intended to use with REW / still not sure if that have been money good spend/ but have a chance and necessity to play with drivers, so please check if You have latest firmware as mine Tascam came with rather old firmware installed and that caused problems with latest win7 drivers.

Rosendorfer


----------



## loach71 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have the 2.03 firmware and the 2.05 device drivers installed. This product is so unreliable that I have reverted to using my motherboard's sound card. 

:gulp:I fear the US-144 MkII is essentially useless for REW.:gulp:


----------



## Rosendorfer (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi 

It sounds rather "not good" as I just have bought it for using with REW, have read that it have been confirmed working.

Rosendorfer


----------



## loach71 (Jul 26, 2012)

Not good is an understatement.

I am completely frustrated with the unreliable performance of the TASCAM US-144 Mk II in the Windows 7 x64 environment. 

:hissyfit:The worst thing about this product is TASCAM's complete lack of technical support.:hissyfit:

:hissyfit:They simply fail to answer technical support queries.:hissyfit:

If you are thinking about purchasing a TASCAM US-144 Mk II, please don't do it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have contacted Tascam and pointed out your experience. I will report whether we get any reponse.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I received the response below from Tascam. I suggest you try to contact them again for assistance and let us know the details, as well as whether you get a solution. I just used the contact form on their web site support page.

From Tascam:
Leonard,
Without more specific information regarding how he's using the product, it would be impossible to come up with a possible solution.

If this is a TASCAM product he purchased and is using in the U.S. or Canada, We would suggest he send a detailed email (to the same address you just did) and we would be happy to look into it.

Thank you for your interest in TASCAM products.


----------



## loach71 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help Leonard.

I have an outstanding support ticket with the TASCAM website and have yet to receive ANY reply.

PS what TASCAM e-mail address did you use?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Like I said above, I just used the form on their support page. I suggest you try again, referencing the previous ticket number.


----------



## Rosendorfer (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi

Any news on problems with Your Tascam US144MKii and SPIDF OUT..???
I'm playing with mine Tascam and it is not easy to get digital path working, so any info would be great.
Actually Is it possible to do SPIDF OUT to SPIDF IN loop-back measurement at that card ?? still can't do that.
Well and THD of my Tascam seems to be 0,07% instead advertised 0,005% there is crazy amount of distortion in that thing. My old EMU 202 just destroys (!) Tascam US144MKii in that regard... 
Tascam have really nice build quality and fell but sound wise is just "farrr...." from anything decent at 2015.

Rosendorfer


----------



## loach71 (Jul 26, 2012)

Finally received a reply from TASCAM -- they said the unit must be broken. They suggested I return it to depot for repairs. This is the last TASCAM product for me...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

My older US-122L works fine. Nothing more advanced is needed for REW. :T



Rosendorfer said:


> Hi
> Any news on problems with Your Tascam US144MKii and SPIDF OUT..???
> I'm playing with mine Tascam and it is not easy to get digital path working, so any info would be great.


There’s no compelling reason to use the digital output. Analog outs for REW work just fine.




> Well and THD of my Tascam seems to be 0,07% instead advertised 0,005% there is crazy amount of distortion in that thing.


It’s certainly a disappointment that the 144’s distortion isn’t up to spec, but practically speaking anything at or below 1% is perfectly acceptable and inaudible. Especially for use with REW.




> Actually Is it possible to do SPIDF OUT to SPIDF IN loop-back measurement at that card ?? still can't do that.


No reason to, the loopback is for analog connections only.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rosendorfer (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Wayne

Well I'm new at these place so it would be very inappropriate from my site disagree with Your statements, but please at list allow me express disappointed about distortion levels not up to manufactures data, it is actually pretty unpleasant/bad surprise. 
While of cause for REW usage 0,07% THD is still OK, then for any DAC, Preeamp or Power AMP measurements it is far too much.
But not all is wrong with Tascam... 
As for digitall ins and outs I have played bit more and from my side can confirm that digital In and Out is working, no problem playing test signals and music from Tascam Spidf OUT to my DAC and record data from my Nadja DSP spidf outs into Tascam spidf in. 
Although seems that it is not possible to run digital loop-back just on Tascam, but it is possible to run Tascam digital Out to my Nadja DSP spidf IN and from Nadja Spidf Out to Tascam Digitall IN and then run RMAA tests and REW Calibration.
So even if drivers are probably not the most stable but coming from EMU202, my expectations are not very high, TascamUS144mkII seems to be working, well with some quirks one have to learn, but at list on my unit, THD levels are the main issue I have for that thing.

Well as kind of my contribution to the site have made small tear-down of my unit to see what is inside that pretty box, hope that it is OK to post it hire, if not please move it. Have some HiRes pictures so if someone is interested to see more clear what is inside let me know.

Rosendorfer


----------

